# Dee I WHY ? with MrDeedz



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Hi peeps.
So I will be attempting my 1st proper DIY attempt by Thursday.
I haven't paid much attention at our DIY meetups, (sorry guys) as I didnt find it interesting at the time, Too hooked on awesome Juices available LOL.
My 1st question, When starting to mix whats the best Order. I would assume :
1) Nic
2) Vg
3) Pg
4) Concentrates

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

These are the 3 recipes which tickled my fancies, i will be attempting all 3 at once.

KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61936
Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity] http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]
Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/491128/Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (3/4/18)

Personally I add the concentrates first, then nic, then PG, and lastly VG.

I wanted to mix Kiwana U Wana Custard too but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Personally I add the concentrates first, then nic, then PG, and lastly VG.
> 
> I wanted to mix Kiwana U Wana Custard too but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)


Thanks for the response. i dont understand this though ? but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks for the response. i dont understand this though ? but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)



meaning he does not have that concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> These are the 3 recipes which tickled my fancies, i will be attempting all 3 at once.
> 
> KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61936
> Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity] http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]
> Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/491128/Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle



For me, Cinnamon DIY ruined ALL cinnamon for me. Be very conservative and careful with those concentrates. Rather underwhelm than overwhelm with this specific profile.



MrDeedz said:


> Hi peeps.
> So I will be attempting my 1st proper DIY attempt by Thursday.
> I haven't paid much attention at our DIY meetups, (sorry guys) as I didnt find it interesting at the time, Too hooked on awesome Juices available LOL.
> My 1st question, When starting to mix whats the best Order. I would assume :
> ...


Personally I add Concentrates, Nic, PG, VG. My reasoning (YMMV) is the concentrates are the thing most likely to bugger up a mix. So by adding them first, I can throw it out if I make too big an oopsie, which is yet to happen (throwing out that is, been plenty of oopsies)
Then the nic because it's a precision amount.
By now I'm getting a bit impatient, so if I'm a little off with the PG, no biggie.
VG is the majority of the juice, so it takes a while, so I just upend it and stop paying attention for a bit.

It's worked for me up to now and for my preferences, I see no reason to adjust.

Good luck with mixing, wishing you many happy shakes of the bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lawrence A (3/4/18)

It means I don't have that ingredient in order to mix up the recipe.

Its the 1st rule of DIY - you will always be missing a concentrate for the recipe you want t mix up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## HapticSimian (3/4/18)

From what I've read it really doesn't seem to matter much. I speak as an expert with exactly one DIY batch under my belt, but it made sense to my mind to mix all the PG and PG-based goodies - flavourings, nicotine and the PG itself - together first, before glooping the VG in there. What matters more is A) giving your nicotine, if used, a proper shake before opening to avoid concentrated pockets of nic in the suspension, B) giving the finished juice an equally proper shake after combining, and C) leaving your newly mixed juice the hell alone in a cupboard for a week, preferably 2 for the flavours to combine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (3/4/18)

I add nic then PG then flavours then VG. But I don't think it matters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lawrence A (3/4/18)

I mixed up this cinnamon recipe and am really, really enjoying it.



Edit to add : I replace the 0,5% Supersweet with 0,5% TFA Sweetener

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Vino1718 said:


> meaning he does not have that concentrate.


Yeah I get you guys, Figured that out with 2 of my recipes, I managed to find 95% of my concentrates at flavourworld.co.za
TFA FA goin for 18 to 20 bux and delivery free for orders over 450

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Information OVERLOAD LOL thanks guys.
Do i need to let the juices breathe (with the cap off) after mixing? When is this done exactly and is this required?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Information OVERLOAD LOL thanks guys.
> Do i need to let the juices breathe (with the cap off) after mixing? When is this done exactly and is this required?


Letting them breathe is not a must, and was mostly done when flavours were available in an alcohol base if I remember correctly, to enable the alcohol to evaporate. With the new pg based flavours and nic you are exposing it to oxygen that may degrade the flavour and oxidize the nic, lowering its potency. Just give a good shake after mixing and let it be in the back of a dark cupboard and try to keep your hands of it and your cool until it's steeped, and then enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Personally I add the concentrates first, then nic, then PG, and lastly VG.
> 
> I wanted to mix Kiwana U Wana Custard too but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)


Dam, thanks for that, forgot which recipy I got the Armenia for, can now add it to the to mix list. And while I'm at it, nic,pg,flavour and vg last.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Information OVERLOAD LOL thanks guys.
> Do i need to let the juices breathe (with the cap off) after mixing? When is this done exactly and is this required?


Nah, no need to breath the juices. Follow the instructions of the recipe for steeping, or if in doubt (or no instructions provided), do a minimum of over night, preferably at least 3 days, even better 1 week to 4 weeks, depending on the specific concentrates used.

The steep details per profile (creams, tobaccos, etc) are reposted quite often, and I never remember them off hand. I usually make bigger batches and start doing small testers after 3 days, keep putting back until the test comes back 'awesome'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Coolios. Im planning on leaving them deserts to steep for 3 weeks minimum,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Coolios. Im planning on leaving them deserts to steep for 3 weeks minimum,


A final word on what could constitute 'breathing'

I like to take my steeping DIY out every evening, shake 'em up a bit, pop the cap off and take a nice deep breath of the glorious smells and gauge how they are progressing (it's the best compromise I have found to assuage my total impatience)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (3/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Coolios. Im planning on leaving them deserts to steep for 3 weeks minimum,



good luck with your first mixes @MrDeedz 

I remember how exhilarating my first mix was when i did it, enjoy

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/18)

Thanks guys, It will probably be a hobby. I still love my exquisite juices and very fussy. tend to waste alotta cash on juice n give them away or sometimes sell for next to nothing, @craigb if they decent ill come drop off a sample or 2 for ya lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## HapticSimian (3/4/18)

Hope you're planning to mix by weight. Seeing the miniscule quantities some recipes call for, I can't imagine people getting anywhere close to the intended result unless they're mixing 25 gallon drums at a time. 

*edit*

Just to finish the thought, I meant to say that I can't see anyone getting near accurate results using syringes in lieu of a scale. My brain had clearly not had enough coffee (or is that Choffee) when I wrote this post...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/4/18)

HapticSimian said:


> Hope you're planning to mix by weight. Seeing the miniscule quantities some recipes call for, I can't imagine people getting anywhere close to the intended result unless they're mixing 25 gallon drums at a time.


@MrDeedz is in the East Rand, 25 gallon drums is how we roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (4/4/18)

Finally @MrDeedz joins Us!! Sadly there is no more meets up there (that I know of) where you could get all the info you needed 

Im only commenting because I dont see anyone mixing in the order I am mixing in, I dont think it really makes any difference, but in my mind it works.

I mix Flavors, PG then swirl it around a little (Coz Flavors are PG so they will mix in better at this stage) then I add VG and swirl in around a little then I add Nic last.
My reason is I feel the end product is less 'Nicotiney' as everything Else mixed up first then last the nic (its kind of a Ratio Thing).

BUT with that said I am trying to get my Nic to taste smoother, like commercial juices. So My next mix will be from a premixed VG/PG/Nic Mix where I will mix them about two weeks before hand and just add my Flavor when mixing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Finally @MrDeedz joins Us!! Sadly there is no more meets up there (that I know of) where you could get all the info you needed
> 
> Im only commenting because I dont see anyone mixing in the order I am mixing in, I dont think it really makes any difference, but in my mind it works.
> 
> ...


I was waiting patiently for your comment aka 2cents LOL, I think Im gonna go with your order as i have thought about adding 1 ingredient at a time and shaking then adding the next.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

Hi guys. So my concentrates arrived. A year or 2 ago i use to sit around mates mixing juice and I remember the packaging being colorful, 
I think mine is bought in bulk buy a supplier and then repacked? and Labeled? is there no harm is using these and how confident can I be that these concentrates are actually the Real McCoy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (4/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys. So my concentrates arrived. A year or 2 ago i use to sit around mates mixing juice and I remember the packaging being colorful,
> I think mine is bought in bulk buy a supplier and then repacked? and Labeled? is there no harm is using these and how confident can I be that these concentrates are actually the Real McCoy?
> 
> View attachment 127939
> ...


I think thats how most of them do it, it's just the labels that are different. You are good to go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (4/4/18)

The individual flavour companies often have colourful bottles. But importing them as is in 10ml bottles would double the price. Buying in bulk from the manufacturer, then rebottling here with plain labels in HDPE droppers is why local vendors can charge R20-25. Molinberry, for example, don't allow rebottling. But that's why their flavours are R45-60 each.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Personally I add the concentrates first, then nic, then PG, and lastly VG.
> 
> I wanted to mix Kiwana U Wana Custard too but have 1st rule on the FA Armenia (Apricot)


I had endless nites of no sleep, because I didnt have 1 concentrate per recipe LOL , ah well BLK VAPOR is willing to meet me after hours today, just for 1 Concentrate, Much respect for that! SO tomorrow i start. Will ask for some tips on how to use recipe sites using your current Flavor stash in the week,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (5/4/18)

damn finishing my 1st recipe and about to top up the VG and the scale f%&&$&$&$s! out LOL overload error, So i judged the last 6 mls of VG, hope it doesnt mess up the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (5/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> damn finishing my 1st recipe and about to top up the VG and the scale f%&&$&$&$s! out LOL overload error, So i judged the last 6 mls of VG, hope it doesnt mess up the recipe.


Some people are extremely pedantic about measuring to the very last drop. To be fair to the recipe maker, you should be like that if you are going to criticize the recipe.

I'm usually pretty careful with everything else, then just top up the VG till the bottle is full. I'm not that demanding of my own mixing attempts, so it works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (5/4/18)

Im an analyst by trade so OCD with alotta things in life especially any flaws or mistakes. so if i dont do something right to the "T" it bothers me for days LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (5/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Im an analyst by trade so OCD with alotta things in life especially any flaws or mistakes. so if i dont do something right to the "T" it bothers me for days LOL


I'm a dev by trade, so I've had to learn to balance getting it perfect with getting it to market sooner (usually because of unrealistic demands and promises by analysts )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz (5/4/18)

craigb said:


> I'm a dev by trade, so I've had to learn to balance getting it perfect with getting it to market sooner (usually because of unrealistic demands and promises by analysts )



Story of my life, Sales team selling clients an "idea" and coming to me to build a solution LOL.
Anyways i mixed my 1st 2 recipes then got carried away and made my own custard adapted from something similar i found, removed the Oak and added rich cinnamon another custard and Holy vanilla. I let you know in 3 weeks on it.
I bring you :
*Mr Deedz Holy Nilla Custard V1 *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Story of my life, Sales team selling clients an "idea" and coming to me to build a solution LOL.
> Anyways i mixed my 1st 2 recipes then got carried away and made my own custard adapted from something similar i found, removed the Oak and added rich cinnamon another custard and Holy vanilla. I let you know in 3 weeks on it.
> I bring you :
> *Mr Deedz Holy Nilla Custard V1 *
> ...


Curious to know how it turns out. I have mixes that are still standing in my cupboard after two months. 
I'm afraid of throwing them out because they can surely be used in chemical warfare. . Don't want it in the wrong hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

You mixed Rich Cinnamon at 0.75%?  OK, I will start the PowerPoint presentation with a few introductory slides illustrating the natural beauty of Gauteng. But I will then hand the laser pointer to my colleague Rudi, who will talk us through some of the finer engineering points about Flv Rich Cinnamon, and how he spilled a bottle of it into Hartebeespoort Dam one night and awoke the next morning to find all the water hyacinth gone.

Seriously, though, one or two drops per 30ml is usually more than enough. But 0.75% can work too. Hopefully.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (5/4/18)

craigb said:


> Some people are extremely pedantic about measuring to the very last drop. To be fair to the recipe maker, you should be like that if you are going to criticize the recipe.
> 
> I'm usually pretty careful with everything else, then just top up the VG till the bottle is full. I'm not that demanding of my own mixing attempts, so it works for me.



What I did. I measured out bottles with 30ml/50ml/100ml water and made a mark at where the level lie. Then I just top up the vg in my mixing level to where I can judge more or less its at the same level. At worst you might be a few percentages out but not enough to even notice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> *Mr Deedz Holy Nilla Custard V1 *
> 
> View attachment 128054



Yip, as mentioned by @RichJB, the FLV Rich Cinnamon is the undisputed King of Cinnamons BUT must be used at very low %'s. A *drop *too much will kill an entire mix. I now use it at max 1 drop per 30ml... 0.75% I'm afraid is not going to be pleasant... You could try and save the mix by dilution but I would toss it. One more point, this stuff does not fade - ever...

Give it a go and let us know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> These are the 3 recipes which tickled my fancies, i will be attempting all 3 at once.
> 
> KIWANA U WANA CUSTARD!!! https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61936
> Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity] http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/248629/Cinapple Fritter [DIYorDIE: returnity]
> Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/491128/Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle



OK, my 10c having mixed 2 of these...

*Kiwana U Wana Custard* - this is a phenomenal recipe and I make it regularly. It made my top 3 for my Best diy recipe of 2017
*Cinapple Fritter* - A good remix of Wayne's original - solid recipe but a bit over flavoured for my liking (more commercial like)
*Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle* - *STAY AWAY* from this one. This, by just reading the ingredients, will taste horendous. Belgian Waffle at 8% is insane - the average usage for this on ATF is 2.8% and even then, it is potent. This gives a "burnt" taste over 6% and usually has a chemical taste for the first 2-3 weeks. 

I would recommend using the Waffle base from Folkart in this recipe (waffle at 1%) and adapt using the Blueberry trinity = 
1% FA Bilberry
2% FW Blueberry
3% TPA Blueberry (extra)

As a side note - try and stay clear from ELR recipes - they are generally untested, over flavoured and mostly crap...

Good luck!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> *Kiwana U Wana Custard* - this is a phenomenal recipe and I make it regularly. It made my top 3 for my Best diy recipe of 2017


You should give a review for this at ATF?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (6/4/18)

RichJB said:


> You mixed Rich Cinnamon at 0.75%?  OK, I will start the PowerPoint presentation with a few introductory slides illustrating the natural beauty of Gauteng. But I will then hand the laser pointer to my colleague Rudi, who will talk us through some of the finer engineering points about Flv Rich Cinnamon, and how he spilled a bottle of it into Hartebeespoort Dam one night and awoke the next morning to find all the water hyacinth gone.
> 
> Seriously, though, one or two drops per 30ml is usually more than enough. But 0.75% can work too. Hopefully.


damn it was R75 a 10ml so i assumed its GOOD LOL, ah well luckily i only made a 30ML and was bored n adventurous 


Rude Rudi said:


> OK, my 10c having mixed 2 of these...
> 
> *Kiwana U Wana Custard* - this is a phenomenal recipe and I make it regularly. It made my top 3 for my Best diy recipe of 2017
> *Cinapple Fritter* - A good remix of Wayne's original - solid recipe but a bit over flavoured for my liking (more commercial like)
> ...


Thanks @Rude Rudi and @Andre , was hoping you would join my personal novice DIY Thread.
I already made the Belgian waffle yesterday eish, 100MLs, ill let you in 21 days if its drain fluid.really hoping the Kiwana comes out well,
Today im mixing cinapple fritter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/4/18)

So what site/s you guys suggest thats not very complex and user friendly, Where I can create a flavour stash and search recipes using my stash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (6/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> So what site/s you guys suggest thats not very complex and user friendly, Where I can create a flavour stash and search recipes using my stash?


http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (6/4/18)

Adephi said:


> What I did. I measured out bottles with 30ml/50ml/100ml water and made a mark at where the level lie. Then I just top up the vg in my mixing level to where I can judge more or less its at the same level. At worst you might be a few percentages out but not enough to even notice.


Thanks the thing I love about DIY, figuring out your own


MrDeedz said:


> So what site/s you guys suggest thats not very complex and user friendly, Where I can create a flavour stash and search recipes using my stash?


https://alltheflavors.com

edit:
I prefer ATF because they have a single source of flavours, so you don't find a dozen variations of the same concentrate. This makes listing your stash easier and finding recipes easier because they all use the same instance of that concentrate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/4/18)

RichJB said:


> You mixed Rich Cinnamon at 0.75%?  OK, I will start the PowerPoint presentation with a few introductory slides illustrating the natural beauty of Gauteng. But I will then hand the laser pointer to my colleague Rudi, who will talk us through some of the finer engineering points about Flv Rich Cinnamon, and how he spilled a bottle of it into Hartebeespoort Dam one night and awoke the next morning to find all the water hyacinth gone.
> 
> Seriously, though, one or two drops per 30ml is usually more than enough. But 0.75% can work too. Hopefully.


Im selling nukes lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/4/18)

Dietz said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com


Boet when I visited you home you had this App on your PC, It had a grey background. what app is that and does anyone know what app is used in the recipe below?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (6/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Boet when I visited you home you had this App on your PC, It had a grey background. what app is that and does anyone know what app is used in the recipe below?
> View attachment 128155


Its Called "JuiceCalculator" and this is what I prefer. Its keeps stock, has 'grocery' list and a bunch of other stuff I use.
DOWNLOAD HERE

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> damn it was R75 a 10ml so i assumed its GOOD LOL, ah well luckily i only made a 30ML and was bored n adventurous



It is more than good, it is probably the best cinnamon of all. But it is ridiculously mega-potent. It is one of those concentrates, like FA Honey and the now discontinued Inw Waffle, that are best used in 10% dilutions of 1ml concentrate and 9ml PG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (6/4/18)

@MrDeedz, that is eJuiceMeUp. You can get it here. Although I too prefer the one that @Dietz linked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (13/4/18)

SO i need to mix another 2 to 3 juices next week so in 3 weeks time I will have more DIy juice to sample, A bit frustrated that with all the Concentrates i I have I am struggling to find decent flavorful recipes, So who would be willing to view my current stash and suggest some recipes they might have or know of ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (13/4/18)

Can you post up a list of flavorings you have?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (13/4/18)

On a another thread posted by Richb i found some insight, i will try and stock up on these "common ones to have"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> Can you post up a list of flavorings you have?


Here u go :


Flavor
Almond (FA)
Apricot (FA)
Bavarian Cream (TPA)
Black Honey (TPA)
Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy (Cap)
Blueberry Extra (TPA)
Bourbon (Vanilla Bourbon) (FA)
Brown Sugar (TPA)
Butter Pecan (FW)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap)
Cinnamon Danish Swirl v2 (Cap)
Cream Fresh (FA)
Creme Brulee (Inawera)
Custard (Inawera)
Dairy Milk (TPA)
Dragonfruit (TPA)
DX Banana Cream (TPA)
DX Bavarian Cream (TPA)
DX French Vanilla (TPA)
DX Sweet Cream (TPA)
DX Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Extreme Ice (FW)
Fuji Apple (FA)
Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) (FA)
Holy Vanilla (DIYFS)
Joy (FA)
Kiwi (FA)
Koolada (TPA)
Lemon Sicily (FA)
Mango Shisha (Inawera)
Rich Cinnamon (Flavorah)
RY4 Double (TPA)
Super Sweet (Cap)
Vanilla Custard v2 (Cap)
Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
Waffle (Belgian) (TPA)
Watermelon (TPA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/18)

Any luck with some suggestion my gurus lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/4/18)

I don't know of any recipes which you could make. While you're waiting to increase your stash, you could experiment with stone + top note combinations. Rudi has an Inw Custard + Creme Brulee stone, you could try that with top notes like blueberry or apple. 2% Bav 2% Swirl will give you a milk/cream stone to which you could also add fruity top notes. Add 3% Cheesecake GC to thicken the base and move it in a slightly different direction.

You appear to like bakeries at least some of the time, judging by your inclusion of Cinnamon Danish Swirl, Cheesecake, Joy and Belgian Waffle. I think the biggest hole in your stash currently is the lack of cookie/biscuit flavours. Inw/JF Biscuit, Cap Sugar Cookie, FA Cookie, Graham Cracker Clear are staples which are used in a bunch of profiles, not just biscuit or cookie vapes. Ditto with FA/TFA Meringue. At least two of the cookie/biscuit flavours and meringue would be in my next cart. It will greatly increase the range of recipes you can make. 

Similarly, you only have one fruit of each type. That is fine when starting out, rather have one each of five different fruits than five different apples. But few recipes use only one fruit. Almost all strawberry, blueberry, mango, orange, melon and other juices will use two (or more) of the same type of fruit to create a rounded profile. Even esoteric fruits like Lychee and Kiwi are usually mixed, like adding TFA Kiwi Double to FA Kiwi to create a full and balanced kiwi flavour, or adding FA Lychee to Cap Sweet Lychee. There's nothing you can do about that initially. But what I'd do is to start doubling up on favoured fruit profiles, rather than just adding more single fruits that I don't have. I think adding FW Blueberry or FA Bilberry to your Blueberry Extra will get you further than adding another standalone fruit like an orange or guava or whatever. Although you will also need those at some point. The struggle continues.

How are you finding the DX flavours? I would have avoided those unless you are absolutely adamant about not vaping DAAP. I see you got both DX and standard Bav Cream, for example. You will find thirty four thousand and eleventy eight recipes for standard Bav, about three for DX Bav. So I think Meringue or Cap Sugar Cookie or whatever would give you waaaaay more bang for buck than any DX flavour. But not to worry, we all start out with flavours which, in hindsight, weren't the best choice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/18)

@RichJB you are legend,INFORMATION OVERLOAD, In regard to the DX concentrates, I inherited those from a friend and haven't used them before. 
Please advise on the below abbreviations LOL :
DAAP
DX

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/4/18)

DAAP = Diacetyl, Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl, the diketones that are deemed hazardous to inhale
DX = the TFA alternatives which contain no DAAP

So TFA Bav contains Acetoin, DX Bav does not. It's a taste v health issue. Almost everybody vastly prefers the taste of plain Bav. Whether the health risk is enough to make you switch to DX is something only you can decide.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/18)

Damn i didnt know concentrates still have Di-acetyl. ah well YOLO lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/18)

So tomorrow my kiwana custard , cinnamon blueberry waffle and holy nilla custard will be steeped for 14 days. How would i know if they ready or need to be steeped more? What do you look for when doing a taste tester?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/18)

RichJB said:


> You mixed Rich Cinnamon at 0.75%?  OK, I will start the PowerPoint presentation with a few introductory slides illustrating the natural beauty of Gauteng. But I will then hand the laser pointer to my colleague Rudi, who will talk us through some of the finer engineering points about Flv Rich Cinnamon, and how he spilled a bottle of it into Hartebeespoort Dam one night and awoke the next morning to find all the water hyacinth gone.
> 
> Seriously, though, one or two drops per 30ml is usually more than enough. But 0.75% can work too. Hopefully.


After 2 weeks of steeping i gotta admit that even though i only mixed a 30 mls of my own recipe.custard all i can smell when bottles are sealed is the cinnamon in bottle lol eish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/4/18)

What I look for is a smooth and blended vape. If the flavour is a little harsh or the different parts of the profile don't feel like they are melding well together, it's often a steeping issue. The best way I can describe it is like freshly melted fruit salad and ice cream. You will get a strong taste of fruit, then some ice cream, then a different piece of fruit, and so on. But it doesn't really hang together. When it's been melted for a while, it homogenizes into a smooth and stable flavour. That is what well steeped juice tastes like to me.

It sounds like lack of flavour separation (the blenderising effects of Smooth or MTS Vape Wizard) but it's not. You can still taste the different accents and aspects of the flavour but it has now formed a whole rather than being disjointed bits. For want of a better phrase, the top note 'sits down' in the base and it gels as a whole flavour.

Sometimes it takes a surprisingly long time. I made Wayne's cream base and decided to pair it with FA Raspberry instead of the strawberry mix that Wayne favours. I tried it after three months and it was meh, an OK berry cream but the raspberry element felt a bit dry and like it wasn't connecting with the cream. Thinking I wouldn't mix it again, I put it among the numerous bottles on my desk and forgot about it. About five weeks later (total steep well over four months), I dripped it again on impulse and boom! Paydirt! The raspberry had settled into the cream and it had become a delicious whole raspberry cream, not a disjointed cream with a slightly harsh and dry raspberry tacked onto it. It's really hard to describe but you'll know when it's right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/18)

damn so 2 weeks is really not that much time for steeping custards. maybe i Should leave it for a little more. so impatient, curious and eager to taste but dont want to be disappointed when it could be a steeping issue. thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/18)

Using my thread to store all my Recipes that I will be making just in case they get lost or hardware failures.

PYCHEE





Blueberry Jam on Toast





St. Louie Butter Cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (19/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, my 10c having mixed 2 of these...
> 
> *Kiwana U Wana Custard* - this is a phenomenal recipe and I make it regularly. It made my top 3 for my Best diy recipe of 2017
> *Cinapple Fritter* - A good remix of Wayne's original - solid recipe but a bit over flavoured for my liking (more commercial like)
> ...


 So after a 14 day steep I sampled :
*Kiwana U Wana Custard : *A bit disappointed as this was the one i was looking forward to from the 3 i made on the day. All i get is a suttle Vanilla custard with a hint of some fruit. I followed this recipe to the "T". so not sure what to, will steep it for another 2 weeks, Your thoughts *@Rude Rudi ?*
*Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle : i* wont lie all i can say is eish u were right, After 14 day steep The Blue berry is subtle but i do get a strong cake mixed with RY4 after taste which stays on your tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> So after a 14 day steep I sampled :
> *Kiwana U Wana Custard : *A bit disappointed as this was the one i was looking forward to from the 3 i made on the day. All i get is a suttle Vanilla custard with a hint of some fruit. I followed this recipe to the "T". so not sure what to, will steep it for another 2 weeks, Your thoughts *@Rude Rudi ?
> Cinnamon Blueberry Waffle : i* wont lie all i can say is eish u were right, After 14 day steep The Blue berry is subtle but i do get a strong cake mixed with RY4 after taste which stays on your tongue.



Taste is subjective...I love the Kiwana and get a strong blend of kiwi and banana which is a very weird combo, but works very well here. What PG/VG ratio did you use? 70/30 works well for RDA's while 60/40 will be better for RTA's, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (19/4/18)

70/30.
Using an AUTH APOCALYPSE RDA with DNA Coils so yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (20/4/18)

Gonna mix these 3 this weekend.
Let me know if you gurus see something weird that I dont in the recipes/%'s.

Sweet Cuba






Sweet nutty cream




and for my mates @ work will make a bacci
Smokin' Banana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/4/18)

I have not used the DX version of TFA Sweet Cream but 4% may be a bit on the heavy side and you may get some cheese like off notes.

I'd drop it to somewhere in the 1-2% range if it is anything like the non-DX version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (20/4/18)

Ok.thanks these were all recipes from elr that were highly rated. By who i dont know but yeah. Will use elr till payday.wil buy concentrates and start using alltheflavours and diyordie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/18)

@MrDeedz, what app are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/4/18)

Eliquidrecipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

You doing great @MrDeedz 
Am enjoying following your diy adventure - and the q&a along the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/4/18)

Thanks @Silver . And a special thanks to our legend forum members whom always take the time out to assist, guide and comment cos i tend to be a keyboard ninja with no filter at times lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Taste is subjective...I love the Kiwana and get a strong blend of kiwi and banana which is a very weird combo, but works very well here. What PG/VG ratio did you use? 70/30 works well for RDA's while 60/40 will be better for RTA's, etc.


@Rude Rudi so today i mixed the 3 juices i posted. I had 2mls of kiwana left in a unicorn which i took out to sample the other day and damn i vaped that 2 mlss and theres def a something cookin there bud. Its 20 days now and the custard kiwi n apple starting to blend smoothly yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi so today i mixed the 3 juices i posted. I had 2mls of kiwana left in a unicorn which i took out to sample the other day and damn i vaped that 2 mlss and theres def a something cookin there bud. Its 20 days now and the custard kiwi n apple starting to blend smoothly yum



Sometimes time is your best friend...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/18)

Hey guys, I just had a crazy thought. If anyone is willing to sell me 10ML DIY juice samples of there personally favorites, Provided it comes with the recipe that would be quite awesome and appreciated, Im a straight shooter and lets just say that over the past 2 years I have been to DIY meetups and made buddies who and DIY and honestly I havent found any DIY juices that were actually mind blowing, Im a fussy crazy juice junkie, Hence I work just to buy Vape juice lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Hey guys, I just had a crazy thought. If anyone is willing to sell me 10ML DIY juice samples of there personally favorites, Provided it comes with the recipe that would be quite awesome and appreciated, Im a straight shooter and lets just say that over the past 2 years I have been to DIY meetups and made buddies who and DIY and honestly I havent found any DIY juices that were actually mind blowing, Im a fussy crazy juice junkie, Hence I work just to buy Vape juice lol



I was thinking exactly the same but why not make it a swap and taste thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I was thinking exactly the same but why not make it a swap and taste thing?


oi give that gal a bells lol brilliant idea, Im in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/4/18)

Hi, I took a quick read didnt see if anyone said this but the way I mix is pg based liquids first. I give that a swirl then add the nic ( I use pg based nic now so it all gets mixed at once now) give it another swirl or shake depending on the beaker or bottle I am using. The last thing to go in is the VG and I shake again before steeping for 2 weeks at a minimum. Larger batches get steeped for longer and shaked once a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> oi give that gal a bells lol brilliant idea, Im in.



Yeah we could give fellow DIYers reviews and so on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (23/4/18)

Does anyone know whats the profiles on the below concentrates as I'm dumb founded here, REDDIT doesn't explain clearly :

Joy (FA) : Some say this is apple ? hmmm. google says vanilla but that doesn't help much to me. Is JOY more like a cake kinda vibe?
Dairy Milk (TPA/TFA) : Is this a milk or chocolate dairy milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know whats the profiles on the below concentrates as I'm dumb founded here, REDDIT doesn't explain clearly :
> 
> Joy (FA) : Some say this is apple ? hmmm. google says vanilla but that doesn't help much to me. Is JOY more like a cake kinda vibe?
> Dairy Milk (TPA/TFA) : Is this a milk or chocolate dairy milk




Joy - A biscuit flavour fresh from the baker's oven with Meringue and Caramel to tease your taste buds. Close your eyes & imagine the Fairground. That's JOY (FROM BLCK.co.za) I agree on this one
- MILK: A gentle milk flavour, use to blend and not alone.


I always do a search on BLCK website 1st, they normally have all the descriptions with their products

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know whats the profiles on the below concentrates as I'm dumb founded here, REDDIT doesn't explain clearly :
> 
> Joy (FA) : Some say this is apple ? hmmm. google says vanilla but that doesn't help much to me. Is JOY more like a cake kinda vibe?
> Dairy Milk (TPA/TFA) : Is this a milk or chocolate dairy milk



Joy provides "a deep fried sugary" taste and must be used sparingly and according to the recipe's guidelines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know whats the profiles on the below concentrates as I'm dumb founded here, REDDIT doesn't explain clearly :
> 
> Joy (FA) : Some say this is apple ? hmmm. google says vanilla but that doesn't help much to me. Is JOY more like a cake kinda vibe?
> Dairy Milk (TPA/TFA) : Is this a milk or chocolate dairy milk



These are HIC's notes on JOY (apologies for the formatting)

_funnel cake, fried bakery, cotton candy, vanilla 

use sparingly 0.25-2%.

can be used as a sweetener, but more immediate, more like the powdered sugar in their Meringue, and longer lasting than plain EM.

it’s an extremely ‘yeasty’ flavour and needs long steep to get it to taste cakey

WW says he can’t use Joy anymore because it is too difficult to get right

If you're familiar with funnel cakes, imagine glazed funnel cakes. That's my best description of Joy - sweet, oil-fried, doughy flavour with vanilla. I taste zero difference in this fresh-mixed and steeped for 4 days.

I find it a very appealing standalone vape from 2% to 3%; 

over 3% is cloying to me. 

Vape Joy standalone before using it in your recipes. 

Some of us find it delicious; some find it quite unpleasant and yeasty like beer; I have not yet found an explanation or solution, but some who do not like it standalone still enjoy it in certain recipes. 

You'll immediately recognize the cotton candy flavour as part of Joy. But FA's is a big improvement over plain ethyl maltol. The more you vape it, the more impressive it gets. By adding the fried-sweet-bakery flavour (like funnel cakes) and a little super-sweet vanilla, 

FA has made this into a very appealing standalone vape. 3% in max-VG is sweet awesomeness; 2% is danged good; over 3% is cloying to me.

Most brands’ Cotton Candy flavours fade in sweetness at the end of an exhale or include a fake-chemical flavour right at the end. FA fixed all that in their version, so it's sweet from the moment vapour hits your tongue all the way through the end of an exhale. This cotton candy is delicious all by itself, not just made to be a sweetener. Of course, that's how I'll try it next, as a sweetener. I expect Joy will show up as in ingredient in LOTS of sweet recipes. It's sure to be in mine.

Joy boosts spice flavours, especially when the spices are hidden, as in Catalan Cream, Apple Pie, and tobaccos. Joy can add glaze-like flavour to bakery recipes, especially when used with FA Vanilla Classic. My best results with Joy have mostly included Cookie and creamy vanilla flavours. I consider Joy the best bakery development in years for no-diketone vapers.

Everyone DIYer who likes sweet flavours needs this one. Vape it standalone, then add a touch of your favourite fruit (or spice - Cinnamon Ceylon is good with it), then see how it works in your recipes. Try it as a sweetener for strong fruit flavours and bakery recipes.

p.s. - I saw a description saying Joy has the flavours of apple, toffee, and popcorn. Nope! (and thank goodness) If you've had funnel cakes and had cotton candy, I think you'll agree with my description.

p.p.s - yes, it makes Cinnamon Ceylon taste sweet, and it emphasizes subtle spice flavours in a recipe_

And this is what I have for TFA Dairy Milk

_Testing steep Time/6 weeks % Used/ 4 PG/VG 50/50 Nic%/0

Mouthfeel - Light on the tongue and nose, not very dense for a cream flavouring 4 / 10.

Has a chalky and slightly dull mouth feel.

Throat Hit 2/10

Flavour Properties - A simple cream flavour with a light buttery, and a earthy note that comes off nutty and savoury.

Relatable Flavours - Lightly sweetened milk.

Position In The Recipe - My opinion is flavouring is going to be most useful as a accent for other creams, but could see it being used as a base note in cereal type recipes.

Off Flavours - A light chalky flavour.

Pairings - Creams fruits bakeries cereals Savoury flavourings such as tomato or coffee, spices such as cardamom and vanilla flavourings._

Hope these help


Notes - Not an entirely complex flavouring, but could see it being useful in many scenarios where you're not looking to add vanilla just a little milk and butter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (23/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Does anyone know whats the profiles on the below concentrates as I'm dumb founded here, REDDIT doesn't explain clearly :
> 
> Joy (FA) : Some say this is apple ? hmmm. google says vanilla but that doesn't help much to me. Is JOY more like a cake kinda vibe?
> Dairy Milk (TPA/TFA) : Is this a milk or chocolate dairy milk



Are you looking at the right Reddit pages? This is the page you want. From that page:
Joy
Dairy/Milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/5/18)

Hi guys, Just an update, So i attempted kiwana custard which was good and today i sampled the Cinapple fritter i made, quite impressed too HOWEVER i just think for some reason that my concentrates are diluted, reasons for this statement is ; Even though the recipes i followed are awesome the juices taste like they just NEED MORE and taste watered down. its either that those recipes are meant to be that way or my concentrates are diluted.
Not sure how to tackle this but i think its just gonna boil down to me spilling more cash n buying those concentrates from another supplier and attempt the recipes again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (18/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys, Just an update, So i attempted kiwana custard which was good and today i sampled the Cinapple fritter i made, quite impressed too HOWEVER i just think for some reason that my concentrates are diluted, reasons for this statement is ; Even though the recipes i followed are awesome the juices taste like they just NEED MORE and taste watered down. its either that those recipes are meant to be that way or my concentrates are diluted.
> Not sure how to tackle this but i think its just gonna boil down to me spilling more cash n buying those concentrates from another supplier and attempt the recipes again?


what PG:VG Ratio are you mixing at?
maybe let us know how much you actually mixed (mls) to how much the recipe said (it can be easy to miscalc, even if using an application)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/5/18)

craigb said:


> what PG:VG Ratio are you mixing at?
> maybe let us know how much you actually mixed (mls) to how much the recipe said (it can be easy to miscalc, even if using an application)


100mls 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/5/18)

and I made 100Mls of this 70:30

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (18/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> 100mls 70/30
> 
> View attachment 132320



@MrDeedz I recall you mentioned a while ago that your DIY mixes are 'Missing something' compared to Commercial juices, have you tried adding Super sweet to your mixes? I have a feeling that this might be what lacking for you?

I think you where vaping SNLV when you had the DIY meet at my place, and you liked that juice alot, but I know that has ALOT of sweetner in, so It might be that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/5/18)

May I caution to NEVER mix 100ml unless you have made it before and 100% confident that this recipe is so good, that you will actually use 100ml.
I can recall only ever mixing 2 recipes as 100ml... The one is Cardinal and the other was Sugar Cookies and Cream, back in the day.

90% of my mixes are 30ml and most new recipes I do a 10 or 20ml. If the recipe is not to my liking, I can chuck or piff it. If you dont like the 100ml jobbie, you are tossing quite a bit of money down the drain. 

I now mix recipes I like and know at 50 or 60mls and only Cardinal at 100ml.

The benifit of smaller bathes are that you can rotate more freely and not be "bound" to finish the iffie 100ml mediocre one...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Lawrence A (18/5/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> May I caution to NEVER mix 100ml unless you have made it before and 100% confident that this recipe is so good, that you will actually use 100ml.
> I can recall only ever mixing 2 recipes as 100ml... The one is Cardinal and the other was Sugar Cookies and Cream, back in the day.
> 
> 90% of my mixes are 30ml and most new recipes I do a 10 or 20ml. If the recipe is not to my liking, I can chuck or piff it. If you dont like the 100ml jobbie, you are tossing quite a bit of money down the drain.
> ...


I agree 100%

If I have never mixed a juice before it gets mixed in a 10ml, unless it has such a low amount of a particular concentrate that it would be almost impossible to get the scale to register accurately - then I will maybe do 15ml or 20ml.

After I have tried the initial 10ml and decided I like it, I will mix up a 30ml to be sure.

If I still like it after the 30ml, then I will either continue mixing in 30ml qty's or, if it is a juice that I absolutely love and know I could vape all day for days on on end, I'll smash a 50ml of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz (22/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @MrDeedz I recall you mentioned a while ago that your DIY mixes are 'Missing something' compared to Commercial juices, have you tried adding Super sweet to your mixes? I have a feeling that this might be what lacking for you?
> 
> I think you where vaping SNLV when you had the DIY meet at my place, and you liked that juice alot, but I know that has ALOT of sweetner in, so It might be that?


Thanks @Dietz you dead right . So which concentrate is the best to purchase? theres a few, super sweet / sucraclose or/ sweetener/ which brand as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks @Dietz you dead right . So which concentrate is the best to purchase? theres a few, super sweet / sucraclose or/ sweetener/ which brand as well


I Like CAP Super Sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (22/5/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> If I have never mixed a juice before it gets mixed in a 10ml, unless it has such a low amount of a particular concentrate that it would be almost impossible to get the scale to register accurately - then I will maybe do 15ml or 20ml.
> 
> ...


I make 100Ml's based on my confidence/trust in my fellow DIY'ers LOL. from that 100ML i give 60 Mls to 3 fellow buds to sample, I dont have the time/capacity/patience to make 10mls at a time and steep it for a month to find out its crap, Another reason why I make 100mls is I dont have a huge range of Concentrates like you guys so I research for recipes on ecig, i then purchase per recipe. make a 100Mls and steep for 6 weeks, 
But all this doesnt answer my Question guys. Why would it taste a bit watered down to me? How do i increase percentages correctly? for example if a certain recipe has :
2% Fuji Apple and 1.5% custard can I add 4% Fuji and 3% custard, Does that balance everything correctly or am i on the wrong thought plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> But all this doesnt answer my Question guys. Why would it taste a bit watered down to me? How do i increase percentages correctly? for example if a certain recipe has :
> 2% Fuji Apple and 1.5% custard can I add 4% Fuji and 3% custard, Does that balance everything correctly or am i on the wrong thought plan



Alas, there is not a straightforward answer here... This comes with experience and time... 

You cannot simply double a recipe's ratios as it can have horrendous consequences. 

If you want to go this route, start SMALL, ie add 0.5% per flavour and adjust form there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/18)

Most (wagering a guess.. 90%) of commercial juices have sucralose in them. That is *most* likely why you experience more a more "vibrant" flavour from them. I doubt it's the flavour percentages, unless you're vaping it MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/5/18)

DIY is also different from commercial juice. I got a bottle of highly-rated imported juice last year. I can see why it's popular but it's just too rich and sweet for me. I can take about six drags and then I've had enough of it. A commercial mixer I know did a clone which dials the original (especially the sweetness) back quite a bit. I killed 2x 30ml of it, chain-vaping it until it was done. It was delicious and I've done another 50ml now. But for someone who is used to the OG, it would probably be an understated flavour. That's precisely what I like about it.

For anybody switching from commercial to DIY, I would take several months to acclimatise your palate to it. Our tastes change and quite quickly too. If you have three spoons of sugar in your coffee and cut down to one, it will taste bitter and gross initially. But persist and your palate adjusts. Then, when you go back to three spoons six weeks later, what once felt normal will feel like you are drinking syrup.

This is also why I avoid the Malaysian vibe of one strong fruit buffed by 3% Cap Super Sweet and 5% WS-23. When you bombard your palate to that extent, you need to add more and more sweetening and cooling to get the same effect. Eventually, unless the flavour is hitting you with sledgehammer intensity, it won't even register at all. I go the other way. I like to be searching for the most subtle nuances of the flavour. In DIY, less is more.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre (22/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I got a bottle of highly-rated imported juice last year. I can see why it's popular but it's just too rich and sweet for me. I can take about six drags and then I've had enough of it. A commercial mixer I know did a clone which dials the original (especially the sweetness) back quite a bit. I killed 2x 30ml of it, chain-vaping it until it was done. It was delicious and I've done another 50ml now.


Now we need that recipe @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## RichJB (22/5/18)

Can't share, I'm afraid. I am sworn to secrecy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (25/5/18)

Just adding these 2 which I will be mixing next week to my thread so i have a record of the recipe at hand. Will be doing PYCHEE as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (28/5/18)

@Rude Rudi - I want to add some CAP Super sweet to the PYCHEE when I make it tomorrow. What % you suggest? if your recipe is sweet already then maybe I shouldn't add any?
The same applies to Perfect melons @Andre . What you suggest bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/18)

Lol nice creative title naming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (28/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol nice creative title naming


Well Spotted bru LOL, well since I ask alota dom Q's that title is perfect for my thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi - I want to add some CAP Super sweet to the PYCHEE when I make it tomorrow. What % you suggest? if your recipe is sweet already then maybe I shouldn't add any?
> The same applies to Perfect melons @Andre . What you suggest bud


For my personal taste, I would not add any sweetener. If your taste in fruity juice goes more to the sweet side, add some by all means. I would not add more than 0.25% of CAP Super Sweet. Although, maybe better to add it after first tasting to make sure you do in fact need it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi - I want to add some CAP Super sweet to the PYCHEE when I make it tomorrow. What % you suggest? if your recipe is sweet already then maybe I shouldn't add any?
> The same applies to Perfect melons @Andre . What you suggest bud



I never add any sweetener to my recipes as I am not a fan...But, yes, feel free to add - that i the beauty of DIY!

The sweet coconut and sweet lychee adds sufficient sweetness for me but you can do 0.25% to 0.5% Cap Super Sweet if you want.

On a side note, the Persimmon is low in here and even at 0.5%, it lingers in your atty. If you are not familiar with the falvour, you can lower it to 0.25% or leave it out completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi - I want to add some CAP Super sweet to the PYCHEE when I make it tomorrow. What % you suggest? if your recipe is sweet already then maybe I shouldn't add any?
> The same applies to Perfect melons @Andre . What you suggest bud


@MrDeedz I also mixed this one up, and if I know you Id say you will add between 0.3% - 0.5% and Im leaning more towards 0.5% based on the juices that I know you liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

SO I mixed me some PYCHEE, PERFECT MELONS and this Creme' du Pear a week ago, Hoping and waiting impatiently lol, Will give it 2 more weeks steep time, and Yip i added 0.5% Super Sweet lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Quick Q guys, I use ELR to calculate my percentages and make Recipes.
Am i doing everything correct that's in the yellow circle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Quick Q guys, I use ELR to calculate my percentages and make Recipes.
> Am i doing everything correct that's in the yellow circle?
> 
> View attachment 135764



Looks good to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Well Spotted bru LOL, well since I ask alota dom Q's that title is perfect for my thread


Lol Bro no such thing as dumb questions. If you need know, you just have to ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (20/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Quick Q guys, I use ELR to calculate my percentages and make Recipes.
> Am i doing everything correct that's in the yellow circle?
> 
> View attachment 135764


If I may add to the question @MrDeedz, what does the 'Max VG' tickbox do? I have seen similar on many calculators.

Thanks/regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/6/18)

Raindance said:


> If I may add to the question @MrDeedz, what does the 'Max VG' tickbox do? I have seen similar on many calculators.
> 
> Thanks/regards



Max VG refers to an e-liquid or recipe that contains VG at a maximum level, with minimal or no added propylene glycol (PG), other that found in the concentrates, which are typically suspended in PG, and nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (20/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Max VG refers to an e-liquid or recipe that contains VG at a maximum level, with minimal or no added propylene glycol (PG), other that found in the concentrates, which are typically suspended in PG, and nicotine.


I take it to then mean one does not need to select a VG/PG ratio in the above example. Never tried it. In the eliquid calculator, by hotrod, it does not seem to do anything, thats why i was wondering.

Thanks @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (9/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> SO I mixed me some PYCHEE, PERFECT MELONS and this Creme' du Pear a week ago, Hoping and waiting impatiently lol, Will give it 2 more weeks steep time, and Yip i added 0.5% Super Sweet lol.
> 
> View attachment 135763


SO I mixed this Creme' du Pear a month ago and tested today and oh my shack! Nice one @Rude Rudi , winning recipe. added 0.5% Super Sweet to it though. Many Fanx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> SO I mixed this Creme' du Pear a month ago and tested today and oh my shack! Nice one @Rude Rudi , winning recipe. added 0.5% Super Sweet to it though. Many Fanx



Nice one!! Yes, I don't use sweetener much...As I have "weaned" myself off sweetener completely, I simply cannot tolerate in a juice. 
The upside is that I can taste the ingredients more vividly and can reduce some %'s to suit my taste profile.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (9/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice one!! Yes, I don't use sweetener much...As I have "weaned" myself off sweetener completely, I simply cannot tolerate in a juice.
> The upside is that I can taste the ingredients more vividly and can reduce some %'s to suit my taste profile.


How weird that with me its the opposite the sweetener is the Catalyst , I get to taste other flavor notes where without are normally blend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> How weird that with me its the opposite the sweetener is the Catalyst , I get to taste other flavor notes where without are normally blend



Yes, that's the beauty of DIY!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (9/7/18)

Sweetener seems to be a case that the more you use it, the more you need it. And the less you use it, the less you need it. I am like Rudi, I very rarely add it now and don't miss it at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/7/18)

Raindance said:


> In the eliquid calculator, by hotrod, it does not seem to do anything, thats why i was wondering.



It works for me. If I have a recipe at, say, 60/40 and I go to Edit -> Adjust recipe to max PG or VG, then select max VG, it only uses the PG in the nic and flavours and assigns the rest to VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (9/7/18)

RichJB said:


> It works for me. If I have a recipe at, say, 60/40 and I go to Edit -> Adjust recipe to max PG or VG, then select max VG, it only uses the PG in the nic and flavours and assigns the rest to VG.


Thanks, now I understand. In hindsight it ssems obvious actually. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> SO I mixed this Creme' du Pear a month ago and tested today and oh my shack! Nice one @Rude Rudi , winning recipe. added 0.5% Super Sweet to it though. Many Fanx



@MrDeedz - Dont listen to @RichJB @Rude Rudi, you go ahead and add you super sweet. I know that @RichJB sneaks in a bit if SS from time to time, he is not very open about it. But its happening I can assure you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (9/7/18)

I strenuously deny all accusations. I did *not* have relations with that bottle of sucralose. If anybody says otherwise, it is fake news, most likely bought and paid for by big pharma.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrDeedz (13/7/18)

So i have a Suorin Air Pod device and want to attempt making my own juice coz the good Nic Salts juices have too much throat hit lol, 20Mg+. any advice on VG PG Ratio , what % Free base nic too ADD and should I increase % on concentrates to get better flavor or how this works?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> So i have a Suorin Air Pod device and want to attempt making my own juice coz the good Nic Salts juices have too much throat hit lol, 20Mg+. any advice on VG PG Ratio , what % Free base nic too ADD and should I increase % on concentrates to get better flavor or how this works?


For my Joyetech Ecos I use the same VG/PG ratio (60VG/40PG) and concentrate percentages as for my normal juice, but I double the nic content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

MrDeedz said:


> So i have a Suorin Air Pod device and want to attempt making my own juice coz the good Nic Salts juices have too much throat hit lol, 20Mg+. any advice on VG PG Ratio , what % Free base nic too ADD and should I increase % on concentrates to get better flavor or how this works?



How did this go @MrDeedz ?
Did you get it right to make a juice for the Suorin Air Pod?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (16/7/18)

Silver said:


> How did this go @MrDeedz ?
> Did you get it right to make a juice for the Suorin Air Pod?


Not Yet Bru @Silver . Work commitments and World Cup had me busy lol. Will do some more research and give it a bash this week and keep you in the loop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (22/8/18)

Adding this to my archives so I dont loose it, will mix soon,
Feel free to attempt. recommended from my china @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (17/9/19)

So I'm back LOL, Bought my mates DIY bundle and gona give this another bash hehehe. bring on them interesting desert recipes please for now hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (17/9/19)

Been out of the game for while, I had a stash saved on eliquidrecipes and alltheflavors, any new better more user friendly sites with awesome recipes and easy juice calculator gents?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (17/9/19)

@StompieZA you would know best.
I just use Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/9/19)

I still use e-liquid recipes and alltheflavors but very very rarely search for recipes to mix anymore. Mostly just add my recipes to share. 

Most recipes i use or possibly adapt i get from this forum's DIY section, but mostly when i make a new recipe i would start from scratch 

So yeah those are the only two good sites i know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (17/9/19)

Sharing is caring....., and nom nom desert flavors?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (26/10/19)

Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (26/10/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks


@Room Fogger 
@Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks


I go 40PG an 60VG and do not increase the flavour percentage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks



I know it’s not proper DIY @MrDeedz 

But what I sometimes do is convert a commercial direct lung juice into something workable for MTL.

I take a commercial 70/30 3mg/6mg juice I like and add in some 36mg PG Nic to get it up in Nic to about 9 or 12. That also increases the PG closer to 50. Obviously I don’t have the concentrates so I can’t add those. And the results are normally good. Stronger Nic and more PG. Works very well for MTL.

Indirectly i am also agreeing with @Andre in that no additional concentrate flavours are needed for MTL. In fact, in my case, the concentration percentages would drop slightly after adding the PG Nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/10/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks


Agree with @Andre and @Silver , usually do a 50/50 mix at same % as normal for pod, but 60/40 works just as well. I usually end up with about 60/40 if I nic up a commercial juice as I don’t go too high on nic, usually 6%, and sometimes I’ll add a 1 or 2 percent of the main profile if it really comes in weak. 60/40 works great in summer especially as viscosity changes when it gets hot so no wicking or leaking problems.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/10/19)

Another thing

When I am nicing up a fruity menthol, I usually add menthol concentrate. So that ups the PG ratio too 

I find that on some of the basic MTL devices a nice punch of menthol works wonders. It also increases the throat hit sensation for me.

Menthol rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/10/19)

I didnt think I could help much because I VG max mostly both Dl and Mtl so I tagged you guys in. Also @Silver Thanks for the replies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (7/1/20)

Compliemts of the season gents,
Quick Q: Can VG & PG go stale or off? Have a few 500ml's when i bought a DIY bundle from some one but havent used it in 6 months. Should i trash the VG & PG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

It's still good. It has a high shelf life.
Season greetings to you too bro!



MrDeedz said:


> Compliemts of the season gents,
> Quick Q: Can VG & PG go stale or off? Have a few 500ml's when i bought a DIY bundle from some one but havent used it in 6 months. Should i trash the VG & PG?


----------



## TFM (7/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Watsup brothers. Does anyone have the correct formulae to make a MTL juice. Not sure the percentage ratio for vg pg and how much more percentage to increase by on the concentrates. Wana make a MTL 9mg juice for my Artery Pal II. Thanks


Hi there! You can check out our website as well  

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/

If there is something you want that we don't have. We will look into getting it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (22/1/20)

Hi guys, just wanted to thank you all for your contribution to my thread. I am thinking of selling my DIY stash and would like to offer you guys the opportunity first. I am not sure how to tell yourll what I have as I cant export my stash from alltheflavours, I can send screenshots if required, Let me know if anyone would be interested, you can inbox me or comment here dont mind, Not sure what would be a fare decent price as well so tell me what would be a reasonable offer. Will place an Add by tomorrow in Classifieds if none of you okes are interested, Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/20)

Hi guys,
Before I close off this thread. a work colleague has offered to purchase my DIY stash, Dont have the time for this unfortunately .Theirs 116 concentrates in total, most are at-least 75% full some sealed, What would you pay or think would be a reasonable selling price? I dont want to knock him with the price but also cant give it for R100 so yeah some honest suggestions will be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/1/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys,
> Before I close off this thread. a work colleague has offered to purchase my DIY stash, Dont have the time for this unfortunately .Theirs 116 concentrates in total, most are at-least 75% full some sealed, What would you pay or think would be a reasonable selling price? I dont want to knock him with the price but also cant give it for R100 so yeah some honest suggestions will be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 189143
> ...



Well if you look at it this way and seeing as most are 75% and/or sealed, at R15 a bottle X 116 = R1740....

So i say look at around R600-R700 for all of them, that's less than R7 per bottle so i see it as a bargain and you have most of the mostly used flavors.

Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Well if you look at it this way and seeing as most are 75% and/or sealed, at R15 a bottle X 116 = R1740....
> 
> So i say look at around R600-R700 for all of them, that's less than R7 per bottle so i see it as a bargain and you have most of the mostly used flavors.
> 
> Just my opinion.


thanks Bud, I was thinking R500 was too much, Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (4/2/20)

Work colleague is a waste of sp3rm, wants to buy 10 only lol, what a chop, thanks though will put an add on classifieds. any takers here? will save me the time and effort. Do i need to take pics of all of them in an add lol., oh dear

Reactions: Like 1


----------

